# Long hair or short hair



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

Trying to do a poll. Who here has a long haired or, for lack of a better term "normal" coated shepherd?

Kendra has a normal coat.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

my pup's dam is longcoat,sire standard.i picked biggest pup with longest coat from 

litter.i am as satisfied as man can be.she is great.

longcoat.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

My Nero is long haired, LOVE long hairs! :wub:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jinx is a long stock coat not as long as some others but think its from the warmer weather here its stays on the thinner side.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

2 long coats and one long stock coat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Two long stock coats.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Long stock coat here


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We have one of each.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

2 Long stock coats. Love em.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Now that I have one, long stock coats are amazing.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Long stock coat and another on the way in the spring.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Normal coat


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

Long coat - love him!


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Long coat here!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Two stock coats.....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dog i have now is a stock coat
but i've owned coaties.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Stock coats. But I am still questionable about Tanner's, his is longer than Molly's, who is indeed a stock coat, but his coat isn't as long as my neighbor's long coat. Its hard to explain.lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tanner is a stock coat.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Tanner is a stock coat.


Thanks. Is it normal for one stock coat to be a little longer than the other's?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, just like it's normal for one long coat to be longer than another. Keefer's coat is way longer than Halo's, but they're both still coaties.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Yep, just like it's normal for one long coat to be longer than another. Keefer's coat is way longer than Halo's, but they're both still coaties.


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One long stock coat, and two stock coats.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I currently have a stock coat. But have had both stock coats and long stock coats in the past.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cyra has a short stock coat, Beau will probably have a normal stock coat, Grim has this wiry coat that explodes like a 'fro' when it gets wet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok, I put up a poll so now everyone needs to go back and really VOTE!

:wub:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What is a "long stock coat"?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I am really interested to see how Rocket turns out...neither of his parents were longs, but he's definitely not a short stock coat. Here's a pic from today, 18 weeks old:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> I am really interested to see how Rocket turns out...neither of his parents were longs, but he's definitely not a short stock coat. Here's a pic from today, 18 weeks old:


Very cute puppy! 

Looks like both may be long hairs!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL. Twelve year olds.... Bieber Fever.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Codmaster, a long stock coat is a longcoat with an undercoat, vs one without.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Right now I have a short stock coat. In the past, I've had mostly long stock coats. Love all types!!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 2 short hair and one long. All different breeds. I prefer short over long hair. As long as the short hair has a think under coat to keep it warm like my shepherds. My pits really short and he is not a cold weather dog. 

My Pom has long hair I always trim him down because it's a pain when long. When short he drys faster.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Currently have 2 short stock coats - our last GSD, Blue, was a long stock coat. He will always be my heart dog, a beautiful fellow, but that coat - never again! Too much maintenance, and when he was old and sick it was just awful - it would mat at the drop of a hat, and we had to cut off or shave it in parts, just so we could work with it and keep him comfortable. Even when he was younger, snow and ice would cling to it in winter, and we would have to trim the hair on the bottom of his feet or they would gather "snowballs".......
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

codmaster said:


> What is a "long stock coat"?


Has an undercoat - in the case of our late Blue it was very thick! A true long coat is pretty rare - there is virtually no undercoat, and the hair often parts down the back. You might be able to find a pic on line somewhere...
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

my 10 month old gsd is short coat. I think they are better off as far as when summer time rolls around and grooming wise. I dont have much time to groom anyways.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella is a short coat. But I was wondering if someone could post a pic of a Plush coat? What's the difference in plush vs long? Would the plush have the undercoat?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"Plush" is not an actual coat type, it's more of a descriptive term. It's just a stock coat (with undercoat) that's thicker and fuller than a stock coat that's tighter to the body.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Charlie was a short stock coat. I never really cared for the coaties until I saw a gorgeous black/red coatie in person. He was very handsome. I would still prefer to own a short or plush stock coat purely for maintenance reasons. But if the right pup came along that happened to be a coatie, I certainly wouldn't turn it away.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Short stock coat


----------

